# Looking for good value for a 5 star hotel



## dodo (18 Jun 2010)

Hoping to go to a 5 star outside of Dublin around the start of July Fri/Sat,  are there any really good deals for 5 stars,  thanks


----------



## NorfBank (18 Jun 2010)

Try [broken link removed]

No connection.


----------



## Marion (18 Jun 2010)

Hi Dodo

  Here are a few possibilities:

http://www.dromoland.ie/special-offers.html

http://www.theheritage.com/special-offers.html

http://www.adaremanor.com/

http://www.theghotel.ie/special-offers.html

  Marion


----------



## byrnsey09 (18 Jun 2010)

Hi Dodo

Not sure if its 5 star but try the Lyrath in Kilkenny - beautiful!
Or Mount Wolseley in Carlow.


----------



## Davey'sGirl (18 Jun 2010)

If you'd go to Cork the blarney golf resort is stunning they do golf lodges which are imho nicer than the hotel due to the fact you have loads of room its like a house and very very reasonable..


----------



## Newbie! (18 Jun 2010)

byrnsey09 said:


> Hi Dodo
> 
> Not sure if its 5 star but try the Lyrath in Kilkenny - beautiful!
> Or Mount Wolseley in Carlow.



Second the Lyrath, but wouldnt personally rate Mount Wolseley. It's a little dull.


----------



## coleen (19 Jun 2010)

supervalue getaway breaks do 5* breaks and we have stayed in sheen falls in Kenmare and it was lovely also in Kerry is Adaghoe Heights which is outside the town of Killarney and Killarney Park which is in the town centre of Killarney 2 nights b& b 299 for 2 people


----------



## Ciadan (22 Jun 2010)

I agree about the Blarney Golf Resort and Adaghoe Heights. Also, the Castlemartyr Resort http://www.castlemartyrresort.ie/?gclid=CLa1vNLps6ICFQ-Y2AodyFl46w is absolutely gorgeous (owned by Dromoland)- and I think available in the SV breaks too.


----------



## Hillsalt (22 Jun 2010)

*Glenlo Abbe*y, on the main road to Clifden, just outside Galway city is a fine 5 star hotel.


----------

